
Cameron V Corbyn – Presenting V Protesting - mauricedecastro
http://mindfulpresenter.com/mindful-blog/cameron-v-corbyn-presenting-v-protesting
======
dalke
"he raised the bar substantially by using passion and personal conviction to
inspire his audience."

I think the last 15 years of politicians using 'passion and personal
conviction to inspire' war in the Middle East have gotten me a bit burned out
on that technique, to the point where speeches in that style make me distrust
the speaker.

"For me it lacked structure and focus and was delivered in such a monotone way
that you wouldn’t be blamed for reaching for your phone. "

Maybe speeches are better read than heard, as otherwise irrelevant details of
presentation style seem to become important.

